# Some weird pregnancy behaviour?



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Hello all, I haven't been on as much lately but hope you are all doing well. My two goats are doing well. The white goat, Lily, is progressing through her pregnancy, she has some milk but not full or anything. She still has about a month to go. My concern is about my red goat, Rosie. I posted this topic in June. And she looked pregnant.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=22265

But the day before yesterday she got a little loud. Now neither goat ever says much but I heard her from the front of my house and I can never do that. I ran back their and she was just standing in the middle of the yard. She didn't do it again. Now this morning she was riding Lily. Is she in heat or is this just pregnancy hormones making it look like that. I can get another pooch shot if you need it.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Rosie is in heat. when goats are in heat they mount other goats. your goat is crying
because she wants a buck.the day she starts acting like this you should give her a buck. goats that are in heat will act like this every month . What breed is Rosie?
good luck with rosie.

posting.php?mode=reply&f=47&t=22989#http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/posting.php?mode=reply&f=47&t=22989#


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get another pooch shot....just in case...I have seen some of my preggers ride a goat in season.... goats that know another goat is in season do in fact ride them even if preggo....I have personally seen...my big belly Does do it ...it looks really weird with their huge bellies sticking out.....with their udders hanging..... :laugh:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I agree with Pam. I have a doe that everytime she is pregnant she turns into a buck LOL. She roars, snorts, stomps, tongue flaps making raspberry sounds, and mounts! Its quite comical to see.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Ok, finally got a pooch picture for you. Looking at the picture when I got her and comparing it to now I can't believe that she couldn't be pregnant. Though compared to my other doe she looks so skinny. But Lily is fat and has her udder already. I'm posting the previous pictures again for reference. Even if she isn't pregnant I won't be able to breed her for a couple of months. The buck I'm breeding them to next is sort of young and his owner doesn't want to breed him yet. 

Goatfarmergirl, Rosie is a Saanen/Nigerian cross and has something else but her previous owners didn't really know.

Sorry everyone about the unknown days bred. She was pasture bred by the person I brought her from. She was with a buck for a short period so at least I have a round about timeline. I'm a planner so I really don't like the not knowing.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had two different does that started behaving exactly like bucks in the last month. They blubbered, pawed at the others, mounted them, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her vulva does appear to be longer... she may be ...Can you get a udder shot and a rear and side shot?


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. Here is an udder shot. I don't see much difference but I think her teats look a little longer than they did but when I tried to find a before picture for comparison, I couldn't. I could have sworn I had one but I guess just for my other girl. :shrug: 

I will try and get some kind of rear and side shots tomorrow. She follows me around (they both do actually) like "what is that and why do you keep going behind me?" Funny cause she is the same goat who ran from me anytime I tried to get closer when I got her. I got some great rear shots then. :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe... :laugh: 

Hmm...she is a FF right?
Well... I see an udder beginning there... but ...what is throwing me off is ...she isn't showing in the barrel.... a baby bump.. :chin:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Most of my FF don't get baby bumps either....I had one kid with triplets last year and I didn't think she was even bred. Hence my need for a preg-tone LOL.


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

That is exactly why I'm confused with her. She is not a first freshner, this will be her second freshning. She had one buckling in February. Then she was dried up and bred in March. Same with my other doe, except she had twins last time.

Here are the rear and side view shots. She only looks like she has a baby bump at the end of the day after she has been eating. Last night she looked huge but in the morning this is what I see. Skinny minny.

It is so humid here this morning that my lens got fogged up. I wouldn't be able to get another till tomorrow so hopefully you can see what your looking for. If not let me know and I'll get another one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Doe...  


If she is a second freshener then... she may not be preggo..... she definitely should be showing more in the belly...and should have a good "start" of filling in her udder... She looks to be dry still.... being a 2nd freshener...

her belly isn't sinking under her( getting lower either)... 
if she was bred in March...she would be around 4 months along....

You know what I would do? I would get her tested for pregnancy...that will let you know if she is or isn't....


----------

